# New 90 Planted



## Ba20




----------



## starbury

Looks good man


----------



## primetime3wise

nice tank and setup. i really like the coloration on the fish you chose, esp. the rainbowfish


----------



## Ba20

thanks i need to transfer some more stem plants and let it grow in.

I need to get the co2 dialed in for the new water volume. fish where breathing hard these last two morning's


----------



## bigshawn

starbury said:


> Looks good man


x2


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

Love the tank









What kind of plants are the small grasslike plants in the front of the tank? Will they work in a low light setup with no Co2?


----------



## His Majesty

great looking community setup. neat looking


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Looks good and cant wait to see some pics after it fills in.


----------



## Ba20

CuzIsaidSo said:


> Love the tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of plants are the small grasslike plants in the front of the tank? Will they work in a low light setup with no Co2?


here is a link, and yes i have it in my rhom's 125 with 108watts no co2, http://www.azgardens.com/p-89-sagittaria-d...f-subulata.aspx


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

your amazing at this ba20


----------



## Ba20

speakyourmind said:


> your amazing at this ba20


Thanks SYM







I'm almost stunned usually your not into giving complements, especially to me ! ! !

I kinda screwed myself i did a major trim right before the center brace in my 55 broke. So Im now stuck waiting for the new tank to fill in


----------



## xeloR

i just set an identical tank up at my parents. Looks killer! why canister over WD if i may ask?


----------



## Hogdog

Loving that, very nice.

How is your CO2 set up? I have mine on all the time and use aeriation for around 8 hours at night and just leave the CO2 on constantly rather than having it on a timed solenoid. I find it works really well, my Piranha never gasps and the plants are doing really well. I don't mind about the wasted CO2, it's alot cheaper than buying a solenoid.

I love my Piranha but I miss my community tank, maybe I'll get another one when I have the space.

P.S, some Rams would be nice in there.


----------



## Ba20

xeloR said:


> How is your CO2 set up? P.S, some Rams would be nice in there.


Co2 is pressurized 10lb bottle, with this as my reactor. O and im anti-cichlid


----------



## Da' Manster!

Sweet looking tank, Ba20!...Very impressive!...It rocks like a Tommy Tutone concert!!!...


----------



## xeloR

Ba20 said:


> i just set an identical tank up at my parents. Looks killer! why canister over WD if i may ask?


Cannister is a Eheim Pro 3e 2078. Wet/dry's dissipate co2 too quickly. 
[/quote]

so you bought a drilled tank with a built in overflow with no intentions of going WD? just seems like a huge waste of space to me, wasn't it quite a bit more expensive than a standard 90 too?


----------



## Ba20

xeloR said:


> so you bought a drilled tank with a built in overflow with no intentions of going WD? just seems like a huge waste of space to me, wasn't it quite a bit more expensive than a standard 90 too?


Yeah it was







All my tanks are Reef Ready gives them better resale value, and if i ever decide to go reef or that i want to install a wet/dry i have that option.


----------



## xeloR

Ba20 said:


> so you bought a drilled tank with a built in overflow with no intentions of going WD? just seems like a huge waste of space to me, wasn't it quite a bit more expensive than a standard 90 too?


Yeah it was







All my tanks are Reef Ready gives them better resale value, and if i ever decide to go reef or that i want to install a wet/dry i have that option.
[/quote]

very nice! great looking tank man


----------



## shiver905

LOOKS CUTE


----------



## Ba20

edited*


----------



## Soul Assassin

Looking sweet and happy Bday!


----------



## Ba20

thanks man o man, i was tore up from the floor up that night.


----------

